
Ask HN: Gear for Remote Programming - Townley
I&#x27;m going to start coding from the road more, and while I can live without a big secondary monitor and mechanical keyboard, I&#x27;m looking for ways to improve efficiency when not coding from my desk.<p>I&#x27;ve been looking at things like 15-inch, USB-C external monitors, keyboards that don&#x27;t take up too much space without compromising typing comfort, and noise canceling wireless headphones.<p>So I thought I&#x27;d ask here: What gear has made your &quot;work from the road&quot; lives better, and do you have your eye on any specific items (links appreciated) to solve pain points?
======
robin_reala
To be honest, a change of habits tends to work best. I used to think I needed
a mouse to be productive, until I made the effort to learn more keyboard
shortcuts for my editor. I used to think that I needed a couple of large
monitors to get everything up, but realistically I was only looking at one
window at a time so I went to full-screening applications into their own
workspace. Basically, the less stuff you can get away with carting around, the
happier you will be.

The other thing: get hardware warrenties that will overnight you new parts, or
get hardware that can be trivially rebought and restored to from your backups.
Things go wrong, and you can’t stockpile spares, so common hardware is good
hardware.

